# VIETNAM | Railways



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Why don't they just upgrade the _existing metre gauge network_, with modern signalling, *grade separation*, and electrification _where it is justified_, to allow 130kmh (or even 160kmh as in Malaysia) running. This will cost less presumably, and will benefit the working classes more as they would still be able to afford to ride it. Less glamorous than standard gauge bullet trains, but sometimes you gotta learn to walk before you run...


----------



## HyperMiler (Apr 18, 2010)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Why don't they just upgrade the _existing metre gauge network_, with modern signalling, *grade separation*, and electrification _where it is justified_, to allow 130kmh (or even 160kmh as in Malaysia) running. This will cost less presumably, and will benefit the working classes more as they would still be able to afford to ride it. Less glamorous than standard gauge bullet trains, but sometimes you gotta learn to walk before you run...


Upgrading meter gauge railway would temporarily put them out of service. Something Vietnam could ill afford.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> Upgrading meter gauge railway would temporarily put them out of service. Something Vietnam could ill afford.


Nonsense, ever heard of shoofly tracks?


----------



## HyperMiler (Apr 18, 2010)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Nonsense, ever heard of shoofly tracks?


Temporary tracks still cost land, time and money. And vietnam doesn't have money.

That money would be better spent on laying a totally new standard gauge track.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

HyperMiler said:


> Temporary tracks still cost land, time and money. And vietnam doesn't have money.
> 
> That money would be better spent on laying a totally new standard gauge track.


_ergo:_ Upgrading meter gauge _to standard gauge_ railway would temporarily put them out of service. Something Vietnam could ill afford.

Not to mention, existing metre gauge rolling stock and locomotives would have to be either re-bogied or scrapped, something Vietnam could ill afford...


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

In the case of Malaysia, when the Rawang-Ipoh electrified double tracking project was being implemented, the new double track line is built just right next to the original single track line.

There were reduction of trips and during the construction and whenever there is passing train, the construction work has to stop temporarily until the train passes. In whole, the railway operation still continues during the project implementation period only with some cuts on trips.

There was debate on whether to build it as standard gauge or metre gauge few years ago on Malaysian newspaper, but at the end, Malaysia concentrated on metre gauge and improving what they have.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

You need to have a standard gauge in all of SEA so as to interconnect all your networks.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*Vietnam moving to revive Shinkansen plan*

The government of Vietnam plans to revise and resubmit a proposal rejected by its national assembly, or parliament, to build a Shinkansen-style high-speed railway system, a visiting senior official said Wednesday. 

Dinh La Thang, chairman of the Vietnam National Oil and Gas Group, told Satoshi Arai, Japan's national policy minister, that the Vietnamese government hopes to adopt the Shinkansen technology and have it operating by 2025. 

Thang, a member of the Central Communist Party Committee, met Arai at the Cabinet Office.Vietnam's National Assembly on Saturday voted down the proposal to build a 1,500-kilometer high-speed railway system between Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, citing the $55.8 billion (5.05 trillion yen) cost as too high. 

Thang said the assembly had asked the government to review the proposal and the government is doing so.

http://www.asahi.com/english/TKY201006240481.html


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

pTaMo said:


> You need to have a standard gauge in all of SEA so as to interconnect all your networks.


Not necessarily. Vietnam and Cambodia have the same 1000 mm gauge, but no rail connection across the lower Mekong between Phnom Penh and Ho Chi Minh. China and Vietnam have a rail line between Nanning and Hanoi, but different gauges.

Yes, Vietnam is poorer than Guangdong. But so are Guangxi, Guizhou, Yunnan.


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

i thought thailand and malaysia also run on the same 1000mm gauge.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

daeng_jal said:


> i thought thailand and malaysia also run on the same 1000mm gauge.


Yes, they do. But while Cambodia is connected to Thailand, she is not connected to Vietnam.


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ 
hmm,i think i remember that a few country had pledge to donate track to cambodia

i had read a news report that malaysia is donating it old track from last EDT upgrade (rawang-ipoh) to cambodia,but i'm not sure how many track were given.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

*Proposed monorail aims at reducing gridlocks in Hanoi*










*Mono or double rail debate in Hanoi speeds up*

VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi needs an overhead tramcar route to reduce gridlock, but transportation experts should weigh the benefits of a mono or double rail.

Vietnam Construction Import-Export Corporation (Vinaconex) has recently submitted a plan to build a monorail route in Hanoi to deal with traffic jams in the western areas. The route will run overhead from Hoang Hoa Tham to Van Cao – Nguyen Chi Thanh – Tran Duy Hung to the end of Lang-Hoa Lac highway, totaling 38 kilometers. 

According to Vinaconex, the project developer, a monorail is appropriate for Hanoi because it doesn’t require large space. The train can run through buildings by overpasses or underground. Ticket prices will be low, affordable for government employees, students, and others. 

The monorail was chosen because one kilometer is estimated at only $8 million of investment capital compared to $40-50 million for one kilometer of normal railway. Transportation analysts stress, however, that the monorail capacity is lower than a normal rail system. 

Phan Le Binh, a senior expert from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), noted that , in Japan, mono and double rails are very popular. Monorail trains can carry 50-60 passengers per carriage, compared to 100 for double rail trains. He maintained that the monorail’s advantage is low investment capital and suitability for short distances and small cities where traffic circulation is small. 

Dao Ngoc Nghiem, Hanoi Architecture Planning Association Vice-Chair, has supported the monorail project. He noted that Hoa Lac will become a satellite town with 600,000 people, so a monorail route from the center city is necessary. An overhead monorail is a good choice for a distance of 40km through a populated area.

Khuat Viet Hung, deputy director of the Institute for Traffic Planning and Management, has worried that it would be a waste to build an overhead monorail route from Hoa Lac because Hanoi plans a rapid bus route on this road. He speculated that passengers may choose the rapid bus rather than the monorail because of lower fares. In addition, the capacity of the rapid buses will be higher than monorail.

According to Hung, the city should build an overhead double rail route because they can run faster and can carry more passengers. 

Nguyen Manh Hung, Vietnam Car Transport Association Chair, welcomed the idea of constructing overhead rail routes, but he stressed that Hanoi should carefully research the number of passengers to make appropriate investment plans.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Vietnam still considering high speed rail solutions*

source

The Ministry of Transport will continue researching the possibilities of a bullet train from Ho Chi Minh City to Hanoi.

“The government has approved the construction techniques submitted by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and asked the Ministry of Transport to make further research and detailed plans for the Hanoi-Ho Chi Minh City high-speed rail project to submit to the National Assembly,” confirmed minister of transport Ho Nghia Dung.

Dung explained at the government’s press conference on August 31 that the National Assembly had voted down the project in June so the government hasn’t made any conclusions regarding investment.

The National Assembly rejected the 56-billion-dollar project and suggested that shorter high-speed rails connecting some regions and provinces would be more suitable for the economic potential of Vietnam.

Following this suggestion, the government has approved employing technical support from Japan’s official development assistance (ODA) on the shorter rails connecting Hanoi-Vinh, Ho Chi Minh City- Nha Trang, and Hanoi- Noi Bai Airport. The Hanoi- Noi Bai Airport project will get more priority in order to enhance the capacity of this international airport.

“Seeing the potential of a high-speed rail, the government asked the Ministry of Transport to study and provide detailed plans for this project to answer the National Assembly’s inquiry,” Dung said.


Japan, which is the biggest provider of ODA to Vietnam, especially in regards to infrastructure projects, including some important transportation projects like Bai Chay Bridge, Can Tho Bridge, Hai Van Pass Tunnel, is now also cooperating in the rail project. 

“The government needs more discussion on this project. This project will totally use non-refundable Japan’s ODA, with no binding terms regarding investment. The selection of technology and investor for this project has not been made,” shared Dung.


He added that, although the site clearance for the Hanoi - Ho Chi Minh City high-speed rail project now seems unfeasible, a new rail to meet the increasing transportation demand still forces the government to study and make alternate plans available to carry out the project. 

Addressing when this plan will be submitted to the National Assembly, Minister Ho Nghia Dung revealed, “It may take us 3-4 years to make a detailed plan because it must contain information on landmarks, long-term programming within 40-50 years, technology, economic efficiency or effect on the environment and many other details. After that, it will all depend on the National Assembly’s decision.”


----------



## blackrosevn (May 31, 2012)

*Vietnam's railway history*

 More than 100 years ago, railway first came into being in Vn, but it's not until 1936 that the railway line linking the North and South was completed. nowadays Vietnam railway industry has gained a lot of achievements including effectively applying advanced technique and technology which considerably improved service quality and extended operating scale. After over 125 years of development, Vietnam's railway industry has served on seven major roads and travel through 35 provinces and cities from north to south.


Development Milestones

- In 1881 marked the beginning of the railway industry in Vietnam with the length of 71 km linking Sai Gon and My Tho.

- 1898: The French Government was approved the construction plan for railway in Indochina and connect with China for transporting the resources that were better exploited.

1936: North-South railway line was completed with a length of 2600km. The main purpose of this route is to increase the exploitation of mineral resources of the colony.

President Ho Chi Minh wrote a letter to Vietnam railway industry commending its performance on 21 - 10 - 1946 which was then chosen as the branch's establishing date.

- in 1955, Vietnam Prime minister signed one decree adopting the establishment of  vietnam railway administration, which were considered as a milestone opening the new chapter for the industry

- 1976 : The Northsouth railway line was back to operation after war period. Yet, it reopened to serve the people's transportation demand.

- In 1990, the secretary of Vietnam transportation submitted the resolution no575/QD/TCCB-LD , aiming at reforming agencies related to railway industry to help railway lines in the country improve structure and construction administration.

- 1999 railway journey from north to south and vice versa has been shortened from 58 hours (1988) to 32 hours (1999).

- In 2000, vietnam railway marked the new progress as the second generation locomotive which had been rated of high quality and safety was introduced

- To improve service quality and production capacity in 2003 Prime Minister signed a decision for the establishment of railway companies in Vietnam.

In 2005, Vietnam national assembly approved the law on railways industry aiming to warrant its operation complying with law, which was the first step to improve development patterns so as to expand the whole system afterwards.

- 2008: National Assembly unanimously construction high-speed rail system north-south with the capital to 56 billion dollars.

-In 2010 constructed the first line of high-speed rail project under construction in the north-south Ho Chi Minh City.

The paper provides information about Vietnam railway. Hope it will help you know more about it. Good luck.


Author : Black Rose
*Vietnam Train*


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> *Minister say Vietnam high-speed rail a no-go for now*
> 
> A high-speed rail network is not currently on the cards for Vietnam. The country's newly-appointed Transport Minister Dinh La Thang told the Vietnamese press that while it's a necessary transport system in an industrialised nation, Vietnam had more fundamental issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleanbiz.asia/story/minister-say-vietnam-high-speed-rail-no-go-now



> *
> Vietnamese high-speed rail link dropped in favour of slower box trains*
> 
> VIETNAMESE mainline rail, running between Ho Chi Minh City and Hanoi was to be
> ...


http://www.thaibsaa.com/news/world-...k-dropped-in-favour-of-slower-box-trains.html


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Corruption can even hinder Vietnam's railway modernization.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Corruption can even hinder Vietnam's railway modernization.


not only happen in Vietnam.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

khoojyh said:


> not only happen in Vietnam.


Oh, I almost forgot that... even in other emerging economies and developed nations as well... hno:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

everywhere said:


> Oh, I almost forgot that... even in other emerging economies and developed nations as well... hno:


Yes, u are right.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Proposed HCMC-Cần Thơ line to cost $200 million less*


> In the newest scenario suggested to the Ministry of Transport by the Phương Nam Science and Technology Institute, the total investment on the HCMC-Cần Thơ HSR line will be 200 million USD smaller thanks to a 5 km reduction in length.
> 
> The line will pass through 5 provinces and municipalities: Hồ Chí Minh City, Long An, Tiền Giang, Vĩnh Long, and Cần Thơ. The newest proposal calls for a 135 km line, 5 km shorter and with 1 station fewer than the previous plan. The reduction in length is due to the new alignment along the HCMC-Trung Lương-Mỹ Thuận-Cần Thơ expressway.
> 
> ...











Đường sắt TP HCM - Cần Thơ được đề xuất giảm 200 triệu USD


Theo phương án mới, tổng vốn đầu tư tuyến đường sắt cao tốc TP HCM - Cần Thơ giảm 200 triệu USD do rút ngắn 5 km so với dự tính trước đây.




vnexpress.net


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

redcode said:


> *Proposed HCMC-Cần Thơ line to cost $200 million less*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if Tân Kiên railway terminus in Bình Chánh district of Hồ Chí Minh City (Saigon suburb) will have any connect with any Vietnam Railway station or the future Hồ Chí Minh City MRT? 25 year concession? Wonder if it is the maximum period of concession according to the Civil and commercial Code.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Wonder if Tân Kiên railway terminus in Bình Chánh district of Hồ Chí Minh City (Saigon suburb) will have any connect with any Vietnam Railway station or the future Hồ Chí Minh City MRT? 25 year concession? Wonder if it is the maximum period of concession according to the Civil and commercial Code.


Tân Kiên will be served by Saigon metro line 3A, which is in essence a westward extension of line 1


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

redcode said:


> as stated in the article, upgrading the metre gauge alone will already cost an exorbitant amount of money.


probably do what japan did and keep the meter gauge for cargo and urban mobility first before constructing a dedicated passanger only operation on standard gauge?

i mean most Japanese 'metro' are build on legacy rail lines, most doesn't really have a dedicated right of way, some are on single track while some other run on the street.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

daeng_jal said:


> probably do what japan did and keep the meter gauge for cargo and urban mobility first before constructing a dedicated passanger only operation on standard gauge?


that's sort of what they're doing. The metre gauge has always been in use for both freight and intercity passenger trains. There are even commuter trains between some adjacent cities. But the single track alignment means higher frequency is impossible to attain.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

daeng_jal said:


> probably do what japan did and keep the meter gauge for cargo and urban mobility first before constructing a dedicated passanger only operation on standard gauge?
> 
> i mean most Japanese 'metro' are build on legacy rail lines, most doesn't really have a dedicated right of way, some are on single track while some other run on the street.


For the case of Japan, it uses Cape Gauge (1.067 meters - 3 feet 6 inches) and JR East can run commuter into Tokyo subway networks as necessary - known as "reciprocal service".


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

redcode said:


> that's sort of what they're doing. The metre gauge has always been in use for both freight and intercity passenger trains. There are even commuter trains between some adjacent cities. But the single track alignment means higher frequency is impossible to attain.


notice that in lot of YT video there's hardly any reserved for another set of track right?

since some are built just next to roads, is it possible to build a track on top of the road and just run tram on it?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

daeng_jal said:


> notice that in lot of YT video there's hardly any reserved for another set of track right?


yeah that's the root cause of all the troubles. The existing track was built to pass through population centres and along the trans-Vietnam highway so it has very little right-of-way. That also explains why double tracking the current track will be a herculean task. 


daeng_jal said:


> since some are built just next to roads, is it possible to build a track on top of the road and just run tram on it?


theoretically it's possible. In reality though, given the typical load of traffic on the road, it's all but impossible.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

redcode said:


> yeah that's the root cause of all the troubles. The existing track was built to pass through population centres and along the trans-Vietnam highway so it has very little right-of-way. That also explains why double tracking the current track will be a herculean task.
> 
> theoretically it's possible. In reality though, given the typical load of traffic on the road, it's all but impossible.





redcode said:


> yeah that's the root cause of all the troubles. The existing track was built to pass through population centres and along the trans-Vietnam highway so it has very little right-of-way. That also explains why double tracking the current track will be a herculean task.
> 
> theoretically it's possible. In reality though, given the typical load of traffic on the road, it's all but impossible.


This has reminded me Mahachai Railway which has 14-meter wide land strip along the railway while.
Even Thai Railway by RSR used to have the landstrio of 20-meter wide until the government of the Leader has widen the strip to 40 meter for single track and 80 meter for double track ... and station places will have about 200 meter wide section.


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

redcode said:


> yeah that's the root cause of all the troubles. The existing track was built to pass through population centres and along the trans-Vietnam highway so it has very little right-of-way. That also explains why double tracking the current track will be a herculean task.
> 
> theoretically it's possible. In reality though, given the typical load of traffic on the road, it's all but impossible.


oh the roads and houses come first.
then the railway tracks. no wonder the houses and shop by the side of the track look nice.

yeah. I do agree that a brand new standard gauge railway does make sense.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

daeng_jal said:


> oh the roads and houses come first.
> then the railway tracks. no wonder the houses and shop by the side of the track look nice.
> 
> yeah. I do agree that a brand new standard gauge railway does make sense.


Better use authority of Politburo for land expropriation to expand the railway land strip to be up to 80 meters though ... even after constructing the elevated triple tracks of mixed gauge.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL 2021 Vietnam isn't 1961 Soviet Union. Money talks here. You can't just appropriate people's land without due compensation.


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

not really sure how the law work in Vietnam.
actually how does it work? is it still based on the French legal system or something completely new?

but in MY & probably TH it is possible to expand the railway reserved to devalue the surrounding properties while limiting any future legal development on those reserved.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

daeng_jal said:


> not really sure how the law work in Vietnam.
> actually how does it work? is it still based on the French legal system or something completely new?
> 
> but in MY & probably TH it is possible to expand the railway reserved to devalue the surrounding properties while limiting any future legal development on those reserved.


authorities here can announce projects and restrict developments on the sites too. But that rarely ever serves to devalue properties in the area as speculators will stomp on each other to hoard such properties to get compensation from the government.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

redcode said:


> authorities here can announce projects and restrict developments on the sites too. But that rarely ever serves to devalue properties in the area as speculators will stomp on each other to hoard such properties to get compensation from the government.


For the case of Thailand, the government will have to issue the Royal Decree for Land Expropriation published in Royal gazette as shown for the case of Land Expropriation for High Speed train connecting three Airports which you can see here: พระราชกฤษฎีกากำหนดเขตที่ดินที่จะเวนคืนในพื้นที่ที่จะก่อสร้างรถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อม3สนามบิน


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

200 km Track rehabilitation with the total budget of 7 trillion dong - started in May 2020 which including the changes on 100 weak bridges, repairing 10 tunnels with a goal to increase track capacities from 18 pairs to 23-25 pairs to be done in December 2021

For the Track rehabilitation on Hanoi - Vinh section, 349,500 Million Dong out of 1,021,000 Million Dong (34%) has been spent even though this section got 1,400,000 Million Dong budget.

the the Track rehabilitation on Nha Trang - has spent 517,500 Million Dong out of 1,442,000 Million Dong (36 %) even though this section got 1,850,000 Million Dong budget.

On the other hand, the 100 bridge reinforcement has spent 559,100 Million Dong out of 1,500,000 Million Dong (37%) even though this section got 1,950,000 Million Dong budget.

The reinforcement of 11 out of 22 tunnels from Vinh to Nha Trang have gotten 1,950,000 Million Dong budget.

Note: more details about this track rehabilitation project would be appreciated 1,800,000 Million Dong budget.

More details would be appreciated


Parliament okays $300mln railway upgrade in Vietnam - VnExpress International





Find Agents, Distributors, Resellers | Southeast Asia | Orissa International


South East Asia’s B2B Distributor Search Platform. Over 11,000 distributors in 25 sectors. Fastest way to get started finding distributors.




www.growyourbusiness.org












Hoàn thành dứt điểm dự án 7.000 tỷ đồng nâng cấp đường sắt Thống Nhất trong năm 2021


Các nhà thầu phải triển khai thi công đúng tiến độ, chất lượng và phải đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối hoạt động chạy tàu tại các gói thầu nâng cấp, cải tạo 200 km tuyến đường sắt Thống Nhất.




baodautu.vn


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> 200 km Track rehabilitation with the total budget of 7 trillion dong - started in May 2020 which including the changes on 100 weak bridges, repairing 10 tunnels with a goal to increase track capacities from 18 pairs to 23-25 pairs to be done in December 2021
> 
> For the Track rehabilitation on Hanoi - Vinh section, 349,500 Million Dong out of 1,021,000 Million Dong (34%) has been spent even though this section got 1,400,000 Million Dong budget.
> 
> ...


*Target*:
Target of completion: 2021
Average speed for trains after upgrade: 80km/h for passenger trains and 50 km/h for freight trains
Rail line load after upgrade for the whole line: to increase the load from 3.6 tonnes/m to 4.2 tonnes/m
Capacity to be increased from 18 pairs of train (now) to 23 - 25 pairs of train
*
Current status*: on progress, look like on schedule; some works have been completed


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1 (Aug 19, 2020)

The project is to upgrade the North-South line from Hanoi to Ho Chi Minh City (meter gauge, ~ 1700km) only. Other lines currently have no upgrade projects.

Freight container train from Dong Dang station (border to China) to Hanoi (Yen Vien station) (Hanoi - Lang Son line, ~ 160 km, standard gauge, hauled by D19Er)


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> The project is to upgrade the North-South line from Hanoi to Ho Chi Minh City (meter gauge, ~ 1700km) only. Other lines currently have no upgrade projects.
> 
> Freight container train from Dong Dang station (border to China) to Hanoi (Yen Vien station) (Hanoi - Lang Son line, ~ 160 km, standard gauge, hauled by D19Er)


Have they replace vacuum brake system with air brake system yet? Passenger trains should be double air brake system while cargo trains should use air brake system if possible - and double air brake if budget has allowed to do so.

Boosting up from 3.6 tonnes/m to 4.2 tonnes/m ? Better define as "axle load" - to be at least 15 ton axle load or better ...


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> Have they replace vacuum brake system with air brake system yet? Passenger trains should be double air brake system while cargo trains should use air brake system if possible - and double air brake if budget has allowed to do so.
> 
> Boosting up from 3.6 tonnes/m to 4.2 tonnes/m ? Better define as "axle load" - to be at least 15 ton axle load or better ...


I have tried, but found no information about your questions. 

Di An wagon factory currently working on a project to manufacture 120km/h passenger coach (including bogies). However, no info about braking system.

I agree that axle load is more commonly used. Probably Vietnamese standard is different. However, we can self-calculate:

4.2 tonnes x 20 m (length of passenger car) then divide by 4 (axles) ~ 20.1 tonnes. (For reference, passenger coach (manufactured in Di An factory) is 14 tonnes per axle).


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> I have tried, but found no information about your questions.
> 
> Di An wagon factory currently working on a project to manufacture 120km/h passenger coach (including bogies). However, no info about braking system.
> 
> ...


Here is the specification of that CRRC Changchun carriages with max speed of 120 kph - axle load should be around 15-16 tons. Well, this one use disc brake rather than double air brake though.



__ https://www.facebook.com/gon.kfc/posts/1088908041201900





__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/1371378176210383















A Preview of State Railway of Thailand 115 New CRRC Changchun Coaches • RailTravel Station


The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) launched its flagship trains in 2016, offering new levels of comfort on all mainline routes. A total of 115Continue reading




railtravelstation.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

HCM City – Cần Thơ high-speed rail with the distance of 140 km to get the preliminary result in 2022. The route starts from Tân Kiên station in Hochiminh City before passing HCM City-Trung Lương expressway and Trung Lương-Mỹ Thuận expressway before passing Long An, Tiền Giang and Vĩnh Long before ending up at Cái Răng in Cần Thơ City with passenger services at 200 kph max and Cargo services at 120 kph max - effectively cutting the travel time from 180 minutes to 45 minutes and cut down the cargo cost from Mekhong delta to Saigon port, Bà Rịa port and Vũng Tàu port.

However, the price tag for this project is 10,000 Million US Dollars so the concession has to be granted. If the concession system works well, this will be applied to the new railway line to Tây Ninh which has to pass Mộc Bài Checkpoint along with Airport Link to Long Thành International Airport in Đồng Nai Province, High Speed train from Saigon city to Nha Trang City in Khánh Hòa province and new railway line to Long An Province's international port.









Pre-feasibility study for HCM City – Cần Thơ high-speed rail commissioned


The Ministry of Transport has instructed the Railway Project Management Board to do a pre-feasibility study for the high-speed HCMC-Cần Thơ railway by 2022.



vietnamnews.vn


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Wisarut said:


> HCM City – Cần Thơ high-speed rail with the distance of 140 km to get the preliminary result in 2022. The route starts from Tân Kiên station in Hochiminh City before passing HCM City-Trung Lương expressway and Trung Lương-Mỹ Thuận expressway before passing Long An, Tiền Giang and Vĩnh Long before ending up at Cái Răng in Cần Thơ City with passenger services at 200 kph max and Cargo services at 120 kph max - effectively cutting the travel time from 180 minutes to 45 minutes and cut down the cargo cost from Mekhong delta to Saigon port, Bà Rịa port and Vũng Tàu port.
> 
> However, the price tag for this project is 10,000 Million US Dollars so the concession has to be granted. If the concession system works well, this will be applied to the new railway line to Tây Ninh which has to pass Mộc Bài Checkpoint along with Airport Link to Long Thành International Airport in Đồng Nai Province, High Speed train from Saigon city to Nha Trang City in Khánh Hòa province and new railway line to Long An Province's international port.
> 
> ...


$10 billion for 140km 200kph line? The price tag doesn't feel right... Land acquisition cost this high in Vietnam?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

tjrgx said:


> $10 billion for 140km 200kph line? The price tag doesn't feel right... Land acquisition cost this high in Vietnam?


the price tag seems right enough for anything related to infrastructure in Vietnam. Saigon's 19-km first metro line, which required little land appropriation, costs a whooping $2 billion. The Saigon-Can Tho line's high cost can be attributed to many factors eg land appropriation and civil work. Building large infrastructure over a delta traversed by 2 big rivers is bound to be costly.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> $10 billion for 140km 200kph line? The price tag doesn't feel right... Land acquisition cost this high in Vietnam?











take a look at this map - the list of stations from Hồ Chí Minh City to Cần Thơ city with the distance of 30 km


Tân Kiên in Bình Chánh district of Hồ Chí Minh City with maintainance Center and connect with the future Line 3 of Hồ Chí Minh City metro network.
Thạnh Phú in Long An Province - Junction
Tân An in Long An Province
Tân Phước in Tiền Giang Province - station for Mỹ Tho
Cai Lậy in Tiền Giang Province
Cái Bè in Tiền Giang Province
Vĩnh Long in Vĩnh Long Province
Bình Minh in Vĩnh Long Province
Cái Răng in Cần Thơ city - station for Cần Thơ city

There will be a branch line from Thạnh Phú in Long An Province to Long An Port with the distance of 44 km and 2 stations including

Long Định in Long An Province
Cần Giuộc in Long An Province - Long An Port
Đường sắt TP HCM - Cần Thơ được đề xuất giảm 200 triệu USD
5 km, $200 mln could be cut for high-speed HCMC-Mekong Delta rail - VnExpress International









The list of new lines for the Hồ Chí Minh City to the neighbor regions
1. Hồ Chí Minh City - Mỹ Tho in Tien Giang - Cần Thơ city with the distance of 173 km to connect Hồ Chí Minh City with - Cần Thơ city (major city in Mekhong delta)

2. Hồ Chí Minh City - Cu Chi - Mộc Bài - Tây Ninh with the distance of 139 km - connected with Hồ Chí Minh City - Mỹ Tho - Cần Thơ city railway line at Tan Chanh Hiep Station in district 12 of Hồ Chí Minh City - connect with Cambodian boder at Mộc Bài to cross to Bavet in Savay rieng

3. Airport Link from Thu Thiem New Urban Area in district 2 of Hồ Chí Minh City to Long Thanh International Airport in Dong Nai with the construction started in 2020. This line is with the distance of 37 km with the first 32 km from Thu Thiem New Urban Area to Binh Son district of Dong Nai as High Speed train.

4. Cargo line from Long Dinh station in Can Duoc district of Long An province in Hiệp Phước Port in Nha Be district (Hồ Chí Minh City suburb) This line is with the distance of 30 km to relieve the burden of Saigon port

5. Hồ Chí Minh City - Nha Trang city high Speed train with the distance of 366 km
Đề xuất làm 5 tuyến đường sắt kết nối TP HCM


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1 (Aug 19, 2020)

The first one is freight train (hauled by D19er loco, standard gauge), carrying rails, probably imported from China.

Next train is another freight train (metre gauge, hauled by a D19e loco manufactured in Vietnam)

Both in Yen Vien station (north of Hanoi)


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

SkyBinhNguyen_1 said:


> There is now strong voices from Vietnamese railway specialists against a high-speed railway for North-South line (too expensive, totally dependent on foreign technology, cannot be used for freight etc.)
> 
> Very likely that from now until 2050, there will be no high-speed railway, except some local, short lines.
> 
> ...


So, which one you could expect which line to be implemented at all according to this list:

1. Yen Vien - Pha Lai - Ha Long - Cai Lan
2. Eastern Ring line for Hanoi on Ngoc Hoi - Lac Dao - Yen Vien - Bac Hong section
3. Railway to connect with Lach Huyen port in Hai Phong
4. Cross border Railway from Lao Cai to Hekou North station of mainland China [Ha Khau Bac station in Vietnamese]
5. Bien Hoa (Ho Chi Minh City's suburb) to Vung Tau Port
6. Vung Ang - Tan Ham station - Mụ Giạ Pass to connect with the future Lao - Vietnam Railway from Tha Khaek to Ban Na Phao (Cha Lor) 
7. Ho Chi Minh City - Mỹ Tho - Can Tho


----------



## SkyBinhNguyen_1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> So, which one you could expect which line to be implemented at all according to this list:
> 
> 1. Yen Vien - Pha Lai - Ha Long - Cai Lan
> 2. Eastern Ring line for Hanoi on Ngoc Hoi - Lac Dao - Yen Vien - Bac Hong section
> ...


1. Total length: This line is a single track, dual gauge line, with length of ~ 120 - 130 km. Work almost completed. Around 30 - 40 km missing. However, this line is not very urgent, as standard gauge trains can still run from Yen Vien to Ha Long station now (via Kep station). The new line just shorten the route by 20 - 30 km. Possibly by 2030

2. Eastern ring line: Very short line (less than 20 km). The work is possibly just to build a rail bridge for metre gauge train on Red river to connect Ngoc Hoi station (Hanoi) to Lac Dao station (Hung Yen province). From Lac Dao to Yen Vien and Bac Hong, there is already a metre gauge railway (Lao Cai - Hanoi - Hai Phong line). Possibly by 2030.

3. Railway to connect with Lach Huyen port in Hai Phong: A very short line (less than 20 km) to connect Hai Phong station to Lach Huyen port. Probably by 2025 - 2030.

4. Cross border Railway from Lao Cai to Hekou North station of mainland China [Ha Khau Bac station in Vietnamese]. A very short line (less than 10 km). This dual gauge connection allows Vietnamese trains to go directly to Hekou Bei station in China and Chinese trains (standard gauge) go to Lao Cai station. Now only Vietnamese freight trains (metre gauge) can go to China (via several Chinese old stations before reaching Hekou Bei, which costs time and money). Probably by 2025.

5. Bien Hoa (Ho Chi Minh City's suburb) to Vung Tau Port: do not know much about the plan for this line. More than 100 km, very likely single track. Probably by 2030 - 2040.

6. Vung Ang - Tan Ham station - Mụ Giạ Pass to connect with the future Lao - Vietnam Railway from Tha Khaek to Ban Na Phao (Cha Lor): This line is more important to Laos rather than Vietnam. Actually there is no concrete plan, AFAIK. Probably by 2040 - 2050.

7. Ho Chi Minh City - Mỹ Tho - Can Tho: Double track, standard gauge line. It is just proposal. No concrete plan yet. Probably by 2040 - 2050.

8. Hanoi - Dong Dang (on the border with China) new line: Double track, semi high-speed line. Another proposal from Lang Son provincial administration just weeks ago. No concrete plan yet. Probably by 2040 - 2050.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*9 new rail routes planned by 2030*


> The Government on October 19 approved the addition of 9 new rail routes to be constructed by 2030, including the North - South high speed rail.
> 
> In addition to the 7 existing routes measuring about 2,440 km in length, the national rail network will have 9 new routes with a combined length of 2,362 km by 2030.
> 
> ...











Quy hoạch 9 tuyến đường sắt mới đến năm 2030


Ngày 19/10, Chính phủ phê duyệt chủ trương quy hoạch thêm 9 tuyến đường sắt mới đến năm 2030, trong đó có tuyến tốc độ cao Bắc Nam.




vnexpress.net


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

redcode said:


> *9 new rail routes planned by 2030*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English version is here


The Government on October 19 approved the addition of 9 new rail routes to be constructed by 2030, including the North - South high speed rail.
In addition to the 7 existing routes measuring about 2,440 km in length, the national rail network will have 9 new routes with a combined length of 2,362 km by 2030.
The biggest will be the 1,545 km North-South high speed rail from Ngọc Hồi station (Hanoi) to Thủ Thiêm station (Saigon). 

The Ministry of Transport proposed building the Hanoi-Vinh and Saigon-Nha Trang sections before 2030.
Three of these routes will be in the north. 
1. The Yên Viên - Phả Lại - Hạ Long - Cái Lân line will link Yên Viên North station with Cái Lân station for a length of 129 km. 
2. The 102 km Hanoi - Haiphong line will run parallel with the homonymous expressway connecting Hanoi with Haiphong gateway port cluster.
3. A new 59 km bypass east of Hanoi will be built from Ngọc Hồi to Bắc Hồng via Lạc Đạo so that the existing Ngọc Hồi - Yên Viên and Gia Lâm - Lạc Đạo can be converted into urban railways.

In the centre is the Vũng Án - Tân Ấp - Mụ Giạ route linking Vũng Áng port to the Lao border (103 km).

The south will get 4 routes: 
1. Biên Hòa - Vũng Tàu (from Trảng Bom station to Vũng Tàu station, 84 km); 
2. Saigon - Cần Thơ (An Bình station to Cái Răng station, 174 km);
3. Saigon - Lộc Ninh (Dĩ An station - Hoa Lư border crossing on the Cambodia border, 128 km); and
4. the Thủ Thiêm - Long Thành line exclusively for passenger transport (Thủ Thiêm station - Long Thành international airport, 38 km).


The railway sector has set a target to transport 11.8 million tons of cargo and 460 million passengers by 2030, accounting for 0.27% and 4.4% of the transport market, respectively.

The investment needed for railway projects until 2030 is some VND240 trillion, or more than US$10 billion.

By 2050, the North-South express railway together with new railways from Hanoi and HCMC, railways connecting seaports, industrial parks and the Central Highlands, coastal railways and those connecting with international routes are expected to be completed. The national railway system by 2050 will have 25 routes with a total length of 6,354 kilometers. including:

1, Hải Phòng - Hà Nội - Lào Cai railway
2. Vinh - Nha Trang High Speed train
3. Fully revival of Tháp Chàm-Đà Lạt railway
4. Central Highland railway from Đà Nẵng - Kon Tum - Buôn Ma Thuột in Đắk Lắk - Bình Phước to connect with Di An - Lộc Ninh at Chơn Thành in Bình Phước

To achieve the target, the Government will issue policies to encourage domestic and foreign individuals and organizations to invest in these railway projects, and exploit land funds at rail stations to mobilize capital and develop the national railway infrastructure.

The Government will also continue using official development assistance loans and preferential loans of international investors and enhancing the mobilization of private sources in the railway business.

https://futuresoutheastasia.com/central-highlands-railways/ 








Quy hoạch 9 tuyến đường sắt mới đến năm 2030


Ngày 19/10, Chính phủ phê duyệt chủ trương quy hoạch thêm 9 tuyến đường sắt mới đến năm 2030, trong đó có tuyến tốc độ cao Bắc Nam.




vnexpress.net






https://english.thesaigontimes.vn/nine-new-railways-expected-to-be-developed-by-2030/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Minister of Transport asking for the budget of 2.206 trillion dong (95.95 Million US Dollars) for major rehabilitation of Lao Cai station yard with the distance of 3 km along with the construction of the new track with total distance of 2.85 km (likely to be mixed gauge track) along with the major rehabilitation of Ho Kieu railway bridge at the border with the distance of 1.7 km (likely to be mixed gauge track) before reaching Hekou North station of China. This will include the major rehabilitation of the Warehouses and cargo station of Lao Cai to allow the handling of 5 million tons of cargo a year and reciprocal railway services. 








Transport ministry proposes $96 mln upgrade to Vietnam-China railway link - VnExpress International


The Ministry of Transport has proposed a VND2.2 trillion ($95.95 million) project that would upgrade railway links between Vietnam and China.




e.vnexpress.net


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Deputy Prime Minister Le Van Than refused to approve the importation of 37 second handed DMU sets from Japan since there is a law to allow the importation of second handed rolling stocks with the age not more than 10 years. Those Japanese DMU sets had been commissioned in 1979-1982 - well above the limitation that those DMUs must be commissioned in 2011 or later. 








Chính phủ không đồng ý nhập 37 toa tàu cũ từ Nhật Bản


Trong văn bản được Văn phòng Chính phủ thông báo, Phó thủ tướng Lê Văn Thành không đồng ý nhập khẩu và khai thác 37 toa xe tự hành DMU đã qua sử dụng của Nhật Bản.




zingnews.vn







__ https://www.facebook.com/vietnamtalk/posts/997783554285906


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Crystal Bay cooperates cooperated with Corex to revive 84-km Phan Rang-Da Latwhich used Cog-railway system with a hope to be done in 2030








Crystal Bay cooperates with Corex to restore the Phan Rang Da Lat Railway


(VEN) - The signing ceremony of strategic cooperation Restoring Phan Rang - Da Lat railway took place in Nha Trang City among Crystal Bay Tourism Group, Corex Business Solutions Joint Stock Company (Corex) and Transport Construction and Investment Consult



ven.vn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

high Speed train from Hanoi to Vinh and Saigon to Nha Trang would be started in 2028 - 2029 with the investment of 112 trillion Dong


https://english.thesaigontimes.vn/work-on-north-south-express-railway-project-expected-to-begin-in-2028-2029/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Dong Nai province wants the central government to give authority to allow the province to handle the development and construct 2 lines of railway that passes Dong Nai province to connect with Ho Chi Minh city (Saigon) and Vung Tao port city in Ba Ria-Vung Tau and both railway lines are PPP projects including:

1. Airport Link from Thu Thiem in Ho Chi Minh city (Saigon) to Long Thanh International Airport with the distance of 37.5 km and price tag of 40.5 trillion Dong to be in line with the opening of Long Thanh International Airport in 2025

2. Bien Hoa City in Dong Nai province - started at Trang Bom district of Bien Hoa City to Vung Tau City at Cai Mep-Thi Vai international port complex with the distance of 65 km and price tag of 50.8 trillion Dong








https://english.thesaigontimes.vn/dong-nai-wants-to-develop-two-rail-links-with-hcmc-brvt/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Khanh Hoa Provincial Party Committee agree to preserve existing Nha Trang station for passengers only while moving the cargo station out to Vinh Trung commune, Nha Trang city suburb
Khánh Hòa giữ ga Nha Trang, bớt xây nhà cao tầng


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

According to Vietnam's economic situation, here is the plan for "high speed train"
1. within five years, three high-speed railways, namely Hanoi-Dong Dang (150km), Hanoi-Haiphong (95km), and Ho Chi Minh City-Phnom Penh (215km), will be built first. 
2. Secondly, in 2035, the Hanoi-Ky Anh (360km) high-speed railway will be built to connect the Vietnam-Laos railway and the Ho Chi Minh City-Nha Trang (330km) high-speed railway. 
3. The third phase is to build the Ky Anh -Da Nang -Nha Trang high-speed railway after 2045.


https://futuresoutheastasia.com/proposed-speeds-of-the-hanoi-ho-chi-minh-city-express-railway/


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Very interesting! The old plan was nationally-focused, but this one is both more regional and international; I'm curious what Vietnam's neighbors think of it!


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Will the high speed railway between Saigon and Phnom Penh(215 km) be narrow gauge or standard gauge?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Are there any one meter high speed railways currently in operation?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Special schedules for the trains during Tet festival (Vietnamese New year) has been issued:



__ https://www.facebook.com/dsvn.hanhtrinhvandam/posts/1416070465880627


----------

